# SHTF in LA and MS; Massive Floods and More Rain. Are you Prepared?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The S has Hit The Fan in southern Louisiana and Mississippi with some horrendous flooding. More rain is expected with some areas that may receive more than 3 feet of rain (according to the Weather Channel) over the last couple of days and into the next few days.

Are you prepared if this happens in your area? What is your plan?

PHOTOS: Torrential rain floods hundreds of homes in Louisiana

Louisiana Governor Declares State of Emergency Over Flooding - ABC News

https://weather.com/news/weather/news/gulf-coast-flooding-latest-news


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Slip for putting out the heads up. Here in NE Texas we are expecting 5 inches or so, not overly unusual and will only cause a few road or bridge closures.

A reminder to all so that you do not join the ranks of the "idiots" ........ No you cannot make it across that flooded roadway, so do not try.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't have to worry about it. I prepared by locating my compound, NOT in a flood plain, scenic river bank/lake or along a swamp. Owning high ground has it's advantages. 

I do feel sorry for those that don't have a choice and get wiped out. But most will pay that extra money to get that water frontage. Then rebuild again and again in the same spot. Driving up insurance costs and putting others at risk to rescue them. So be safe and watch and learn where not to live, buy or build.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am prepared Slippy having just had major flooding here in Houston a couple of months ago. We have had these types of events every few years it seems. I have been fortunate that my house has never flooded, came closer this last time then any of the previous times, which makes me nervous. Part of living on the gulf coast. ( I need to get the hell out of this city )


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just read one of the links, 17 INCHES OF RAIN!!!! wouldn't have thought it possible! If it was snow, don't know what that converts to. Feel sorry for them.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Seems like the folks in LA can't catch a break these days. :sad2:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just read one of the links, 17 INCHES OF RAIN!!!! wouldn't have thought it possible! If it was snow, don't know what that converts to. Feel sorry for them.


one inch of rain = one foot of snow .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My warehouse in Ms has 2" of water in it. Concrete floor,metal walls and everything is up off the floor 24" that matters. The rain will stop and I'll have the guys wash it out with a pressure washer, needs a good to rinsing out anyway. 

Here in Alabama at my property there is no flooding. Some roads are flooded near the river but that happens all the time. Water isn't even over the bulkhead 18' below me on the river. Probably will rise over the next few days but not anywhere near flooding. We had 36" of rain in the 90's and it didn't come close to flooding the house but the property was flooded and ALL roads around me. No big deal, we have boats. 

I feel sorry for the folks watching the water rise and losing everything they've worked for, but that's the risk you take living on property that should've never been developed for primary residential use.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

could be only the start of a bad year - it's about time for another Katrina size hurricane ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No issues here. If I get flooded 0n this hill, only Noah and his ark are going to help.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> could be only the start of a bad year - it's about time for another Katrina size hurricane ....


The wind of a Cat 4 or 5 would worry me. I'd GTFO. The wind off a 3 will tighten your nuts.......


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

As far as flooding goes, I'm really good to go. Though I may have to deal with people-tries hard not to laugh- who aren't in the same boat. Bahahah


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just read one of the links, 17 INCHES OF RAIN!!!! wouldn't have thought it possible! If it was snow, don't know what that converts to. Feel sorry for them.


 general conversion is 1 inch rain 1 foot snow. However that can very a lot. Light power vs heavy wet stuff.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Incredible footage of water rescue in Louisiana


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764616638289309697


----------

